# WiCD unable to connect to wireless router

## ShadowHawkBV

I'm using wicd for my laptop network connections.  It is working fine with wired connections and un-secured wireless, but I get this when I try to connect to a secured wireless:

```
sudo tail wicd.log

2012/12/21 04:40:25 :: Connecting to wireless network ShadowRealm_wireless

2012/12/21 04:40:26 :: Putting interface down

2012/12/21 04:40:26 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2012/12/21 04:40:26 :: Setting false IP...

2012/12/21 04:40:26 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2012/12/21 04:40:26 :: Flushing the routing table...

2012/12/21 04:40:26 :: Putting interface up...

2012/12/21 04:40:28 :: Generating psk...

2012/12/21 04:40:28 :: Attempting to authenticate...

2012/12/21 04:41:03 :: wpa_supplicant authentication may have failed.

2012/12/21 04:41:03 :: connect result is failed

2012/12/21 04:41:03 :: exiting connection thread

2012/12/21 04:41:03 :: Sending connection attempt result bad_pass
```

Prior to installing sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120924 I was getting 

```
2012/12/21 04:19:45 :: Connecting to wireless network ShadowRealm_wireless

2012/12/21 04:19:45 :: Putting interface down

2012/12/21 04:19:45 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2012/12/21 04:19:45 :: Setting false IP...

2012/12/21 04:19:45 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2012/12/21 04:19:45 :: Flushing the routing table...

2012/12/21 04:19:45 :: Putting interface up...

2012/12/21 04:19:47 :: Generating psk...

2012/12/21 04:19:48 :: Attempting to authenticate...

2012/12/21 04:20:23 :: wpa_supplicant authentication may have failed.

2012/12/21 04:20:23 :: connect result is failed

2012/12/21 04:20:23 :: exiting connection thread

2012/12/21 04:20:23 :: Sending connection attempt result bad_pass
```

My iwconfig

```
sudo iwconfig

irlan0    no wireless extensions.

teql0     no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

ip6tnl0   no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

ip_vti0   no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=16 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          

tunl0     no wireless extensions.
```

My network card

```
sudo lspci | grep Network

03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
```

The kernel modules loaded.

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

blocklayoutdriver      19349  0 

via_agp                 5788  0 

sis_agp                 3862  0 

intel_gtt              13452  0 

nvidia              11205644  36 

ath9k                  82073  0 

ath9k_common            1849  1 ath9k

ath9k_hw              314614  2 ath9k,ath9k_common
```

Version of wicd used:

```
eix wicd

[I] kde-misc/wicd-client-kde

     Available versions:  (4) 0.3.0-r1

        {{aqua}}

     Installed versions:  0.3.0-r1(4)(03:36:15 AM 01/12/12)(-aqua)

[I] net-misc/wicd

     Available versions:  1.7.2.4-r1 1.7.2.4-r2 {{X ambiance +gtk ioctl libnotify mac4lin ncurses nls +pm-utils}}

     Installed versions:  1.7.2.4-r2(06:07:08 AM 02/12/12)(X gtk libnotify ncurses nls pm-utils -ambiance -ioctl -mac4lin)
```

My running daemons:

```

sudo rc-update show

         avahi-daemon |      default                 

             bootmisc | boot                         

           consolekit |      default                 

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

               net.lo | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 sshd |      default                 

                 swap | boot                         

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

       udev-postmount |      default                 

              urandom | boot                         

           vixie-cron |      default                 

                 wicd | boot                         

                  xdm |      default
```

Dmesg:

```
sudo dmesg

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5

hda_intel: Disabling MSI

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

ata2.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

ata3.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

ata3.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

ata3.00: ATAPI: Slimtype BD  E  DS4E1S, EA2B, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD7500BPKT-80PK4T0, 01.01A01, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

ata2.00: ATA-8: WDC WD7500BPKT-80PK4T0, 01.01A01, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

ata3.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

ata3.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

ata2.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) filtered out

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

usb 1-1.1: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2195.013 MHz

Switching to clocksource tsc

usb 1-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=13d3, idProduct=3304

usb 1-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input6

pktgen: Packet Generator for packet performance testing. Version: 2.74

GACT probability on

Mirror/redirect action on

u32 classifier

    Performance counters on

    Actions configured

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

xt_time: kernel timezone is -0000

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

IPv4 over IPSec tunneling driver

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

ipt_CLUSTERIP: ClusterIP Version 0.8 loaded successfully

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP: cubic registered

Initializing XFRM netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 10

ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

sit: IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

Bridge firewalling registered

IrCOMM protocol (Dag Brattli)

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

NET: Registered protocol family 33

Key type rxrpc registered

Key type rxrpc_s registered

RxRPC: Registered security type 2 'rxkad'

lec:lane_module_init: lec.c: initialized

mpoa:atm_mpoa_init: mpc.c: initialized

l2tp_core: L2TP core driver, V2.0

l2tp_ip: L2TP IP encapsulation support (L2TPv3)

l2tp_netlink: L2TP netlink interface

l2tp_eth: L2TP ethernet pseudowire support (L2TPv3)

l2tp_ip6: L2TP IP encapsulation support for IPv6 (L2TPv3)

8021q: 802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8

sctp: Hash tables configured (established 65536 bind 65536)

lib80211: common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Key type dns_resolver registered

registered taskstats version 1

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel PCH at 0xf6a00000 irq 47

  #1: HDA NVidia at 0xf4080000 irq 17

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD7500BPKT-8 01.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1465149168 512-byte logical blocks: (750 GB/698 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 4096-byte physical blocks

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD7500BPKT-8 01.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

ACPI: Invalid Power Resource to register!

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 1465149168 512-byte logical blocks: (750 GB/698 GiB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 4096-byte physical blocks

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Slimtype BD  E  DS4E1S    EA2B PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/1x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda pop-up

cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

ACPI: Invalid Power Resource to register!

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

Bluetooth: Firmware file "ath3k-1.fw" not found

ath3k: probe of 1-1.1:1.0 failed with error -2

md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

usb 1-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=13d3, idProduct=5134

usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-1.2: Product: USB2.0 UVC 1M WebCam

usb 1-1.2: Manufacturer: USB2.0 UVC 1M WebCam

usb 1-1.4: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci_hcd

usb 1-1.4: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=0139

usb 1-1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-1.4: Product: USB2.0-CRW

usb 1-1.4: Manufacturer: Generic

usb 1-1.4: SerialNumber: 20100201396000000

usb 2-1.4: new low-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

usb 2-1.4: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c030

usb 2-1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=4, Product=32, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1.4: Product: iFeel Mouse   

usb 2-1.4: Manufacturer: Logitech Inc.

input: Logitech Inc. iFeel Mouse    as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.4/2-1.4:1.0/input/input7

hid-generic 0003:046D:C030.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Logitech Inc. iFeel Mouse   ] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.4/input0

UDF-fs: warning (device sdb3): udf_fill_super: No partition found (1)

VFS: Mounted root (jfs filesystem) readonly on device 8:19.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 592k freed

udevd[1646]: starting version 171

ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x60

ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00

ath: Regpair used: 0x60

ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'ath9k_rate_control'

Registered led device: ath9k-phy0

ieee80211 phy0: Atheros AR9285 Rev:2 mem=0xffffc90004720000, irq=17

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

ACPI: Invalid Power Resource to register!

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  304.64  Tue Oct 30 10:58:20 PDT 2012

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link up

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link up

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link up

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46

wlan0: send auth to 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: authenticated

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT due to WEP/TKIP use

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported

wlan0: associate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (capab=0x431 status=43 aid=0)

wlan0: 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 denied association (code=43)

wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 by local choice (reason=3)

ath: phy0: TX while HW is in FULL_SLEEP mode

wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46

wlan0: send auth to 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: authenticated

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT due to WEP/TKIP use

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported

wlan0: associate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (capab=0x431 status=43 aid=0)

wlan0: 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 denied association (code=43)

wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 by local choice (reason=3)

ath: phy0: TX while HW is in FULL_SLEEP mode

wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46

wlan0: send auth to 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: authenticated

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT due to WEP/TKIP use

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported

wlan0: associate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (capab=0x431 status=43 aid=0)

wlan0: 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 denied association (code=43)

wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 by local choice (reason=3)

ath: phy0: TX while HW is in FULL_SLEEP mode

nf_conntrack: automatic helper assignment is deprecated and it will be removed soon. Use the iptables CT target to attach helpers instead.

wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46

wlan0: send auth to 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: authenticated

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT due to WEP/TKIP use

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported

wlan0: associate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (capab=0x431 status=43 aid=0)

wlan0: 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 denied association (code=43)

wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 by local choice (reason=3)

ath: phy0: TX while HW is in FULL_SLEEP mode

wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46

wlan0: send auth to 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: authenticated

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT due to WEP/TKIP use

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported

wlan0: associate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (capab=0x431 status=43 aid=0)

wlan0: 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 denied association (code=43)

wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 by local choice (reason=3)

wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46

wlan0: send auth to 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46

wlan0: send auth to 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link up

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46

wlan0: send auth to 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: authenticated

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT due to WEP/TKIP use

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported

wlan0: associate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (capab=0x431 status=43 aid=0)

wlan0: 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 denied association (code=43)

wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 by local choice (reason=3)

ath: phy0: TX while HW is in FULL_SLEEP mode

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link up

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46

wlan0: send auth to 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: authenticated

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT due to WEP/TKIP use

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported

wlan0: associate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (capab=0x431 status=43 aid=0)

wlan0: 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 denied association (code=43)

wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 by local choice (reason=3)

wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46

wlan0: send auth to 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: authenticated

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT due to WEP/TKIP use

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported

wlan0: associate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (capab=0x431 status=43 aid=0)

wlan0: 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 denied association (code=43)

wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 by local choice (reason=3)

ath: phy0: TX while HW is in FULL_SLEEP mode

wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46

wlan0: send auth to 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: authenticated

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT due to WEP/TKIP use

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported

wlan0: associate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (capab=0x431 status=43 aid=0)

wlan0: 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 denied association (code=43)

wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 by local choice (reason=3)

ath: phy0: TX while HW is in FULL_SLEEP mode

wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46

wlan0: send auth to 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: authenticated

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT due to WEP/TKIP use

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported

wlan0: associate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (capab=0x431 status=43 aid=0)

wlan0: 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 denied association (code=43)

wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 by local choice (reason=3)

ath: phy0: TX while HW is in FULL_SLEEP mode

wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46

wlan0: send auth to 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: authenticated

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT due to WEP/TKIP use

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported

wlan0: associate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (capab=0x431 status=43 aid=0)

wlan0: 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 denied association (code=43)

wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 by local choice (reason=3)

wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46

wlan0: send auth to 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46

wlan0: send auth to 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link up

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link up

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

nepomukservices[3228]: segfault at 100000007 ip 00007f446cb43072 sp 00007fffeace7b00 error 4 in libc-2.15.so[7f446cac8000+1a1000]

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link up

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46

wlan0: send auth to 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: authenticated

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT due to WEP/TKIP use

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported

wlan0: associate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (capab=0x431 status=43 aid=0)

wlan0: 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 denied association (code=43)

wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 by local choice (reason=3)

wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46

wlan0: send auth to 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: authenticated

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT due to WEP/TKIP use

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported

wlan0: associate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (capab=0x431 status=43 aid=0)

wlan0: 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 denied association (code=43)

wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 by local choice (reason=3)

ath: phy0: TX while HW is in FULL_SLEEP mode

wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46

wlan0: send auth to 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: authenticated

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT due to WEP/TKIP use

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported

wlan0: associate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (capab=0x431 status=43 aid=0)

wlan0: 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 denied association (code=43)

wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 by local choice (reason=3)

ath: phy0: TX while HW is in FULL_SLEEP mode

wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46

wlan0: send auth to 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: authenticated

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT due to WEP/TKIP use

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported

wlan0: associate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (capab=0x431 status=43 aid=0)

wlan0: 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 denied association (code=43)

wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 by local choice (reason=3)

wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46

wlan0: send auth to 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: authenticated

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT due to WEP/TKIP use

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported

wlan0: associate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (capab=0x431 status=43 aid=0)

wlan0: 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 denied association (code=43)

wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 by local choice (reason=3)

ath: phy0: TX while HW is in FULL_SLEEP mode

wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46

wlan0: send auth to 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46

wlan0: send auth to 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link up

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link up

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

```

And my emerge info

```
sudo emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.6.11-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.6.11-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2670QM_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 21 Dec 2012 12:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/ http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="en_CA.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apm avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdinstall cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gimp gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ieee1394 ipv6 java jpeg jpeg2k kde kerberos kipi lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mime mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nocd nptl offensive ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline samba sdl semantic-desktop session smp spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vnc vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="snd-hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

The laptop  an ASUS G74S.  And to make it worse, this one is working better then my Zenbook.

----------

## wcg

```

(cd /etc/init.d && ln -s net.lo net.wlan0)

rc-update add net.wlan0 default

```

You might need to make some modifications

to /etc/conf.d/net to accomodate the wireless stuff

(modules=, config_wlan0=. and routes_wlan0=).

(Worked for me with zd1211rw driving a USB wifi adapter,

firmware in /lib/firmware/zd1211rw, and wpa_supplicant.)

----------

## ShadowHawkBV

Thank you for the advice, but I have already gotten it working manually.  I wanted to get wicd working so I didn't have to do everything manually.  Wicd normally works fine except when it involves connecting to a protected wireless connection (WEP, WPA1, or WPA2).  On protected  connections it times out or returns a bad password error.  Occasionally wicd fails to connect to an unsecure wireless network and I have to do 

```
sudo dhcpcd wlan0
```

 to get it to connect.

The passwords are correct.   The encryption format matches on the wireless router and in wicd.  There has to be something simple I'm missing, but I can't figure what it may be.

----------

## wcg

I have not used wicd. I have wpa_supplicant installed,

with configuration to connect to my local wireless router

in /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf. There is

a script in /etc/conf.d/ called wpa_supplicant, but it

is empty. (wpa_supplicant is basically managing the default

interface, -iwlan0, and using the default driver,

-Dwext, so it does not need arguments for a customized

wpa_supplicant command in /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant.)

There is also a /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant script that I have

not modified, but wpa_supplicant does not appear in

"rc-update show" output, so it apparently gets run as

a subprocess of some other /etc/init.d/ script when the wifi

adapter is enabled.

"ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0" gives you a startup

script for network over wifi, and that is what is added to the

default runlevel with "rc-update add net.wlan0 default".

I have

```

modules-"wpa_supplicant"

```

in /etc/conf.d/net. I also have variables setting network address

and default route in /etc/conf.d/net, which are basically duplicates

of those one would use for ethernet, only they are named

"config_wlan0" and "routes_wlan0" (instead of "config_eth0"

and "routes_eth0").

That is it. Once net.wlan0 is added to the default runlevel

with rc-update, the network connects to a wifi router and

starts automatically at boot.

If you are connecting on demand with wicd, you may need some

additional configuration in /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

and /etc/conf.d/net, plus whatever config files wicd itself uses.

(The kernel driver part of it, zd1211rw, has simply been not a problem

with this particular piece of USB hardware. The firmware was downloaded

from here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/zd1211/files/zd1211-firmware/

You would probably need to enable whatever device driver matches your

own wifi hardware, but it sounds like your problems are at a higher level,

in enabling and configuring the right init scripts, wpa_supplicant.conf,

and whatever config files wicd uses.)

----------

## duby2291

if you're going to use wicd you need to comment out the stuff in /etc/conf.d/net. Also you need to add rc_hotplug="!net*" to /etc/rc.conf. make sure you remove any net.eth0 or net.wlan0 from rc-update. then add wicd to rc-update make sure that any of the net.eth0 or net.wlan0 scrpts in /etc/init.d are stopped. also make sure you remove dhcpcd from rc-update, and make sure the script for it in /etc/init.d is stopped. Also important is that wicd is nothing more than a interface to wpa_supplicant, it will write its own configuration for it.

See wicd -replaces- gentoo's rc scripts for setting up the network. it does everything itself, all you have to do is make sure that wlan0 exists , and then add wicd to rc-update, and then /etc/init.d/wicd start. Thats it. setting up wicd is a cake walk. configuration is found in /etc/wicd/ anything you need to configure for the network will be found in here.

----------

## wcg

 *Quote:*   

> all you have to do is make sure that wlan0 exists

 

I assume that duby2291 means the wlan0 *device* here. That

is probably created by udev if the appropriate kernel driver

is enabled. On my system, there is no /dev/wlan0,

wlan0 appears as a USB device. But you can see it in

/proc/net/dev, and also in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules.

(When I changed from a USB wifi adapter to a pci wifi adapter,

udev wrote a new rule for the pci adapter and appended a rule

for wlan1 in 70-persistent-net.rules, which led to some confusion

at boot. You might take a look at that file.)

----------

## duby2291

 *wcg wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   all you have to do is make sure that wlan0 exists 
> 
> I assume that duby2291 means the wlan0 *device* here. That
> 
> is probably created by udev if the appropriate kernel driver
> ...

 

In which case if your wifi is wlan1 then you just have to edit /etc/wicd/manager-settings.conf to use that instead of wlan0

----------

## ShadowHawkBV

 *duby2291 wrote:*   

> if you're going to use wicd you need to comment out the stuff in /etc/conf.d/net. Also you need to add rc_hotplug="!net*" to /etc/rc.conf. make sure you remove any net.eth0 or net.wlan0 from rc-update. then add wicd to rc-update make sure that any of the net.eth0 or net.wlan0 scrpts in /etc/init.d are stopped. also make sure you remove dhcpcd from rc-update, and make sure the script for it in /etc/init.d is stopped. Also important is that wicd is nothing more than a interface to wpa_supplicant, it will write its own configuration for it.
> 
> See wicd -replaces- gentoo's rc scripts for setting up the network. it does everything itself, all you have to do is make sure that wlan0 exists , and then add wicd to rc-update, and then /etc/init.d/wicd start. Thats it. setting up wicd is a cake walk. configuration is found in /etc/wicd/ anything you need to configure for the network will be found in here.

 

duby,

     I've done that.  it works fine with an unsecured wireless connection, but still fails with the errors I posted in my first post if the connection is secured.  I've double and triple checked the password.  I've even reduced it to five characters, and the results are still the same.

----------

## duby2291

```

--- Wireless

[ ]     enable powersave by default

```

Try turning powersave off and see if that helps. I dont know that it will, but that option has caused me grief with several wifi adapters in the past.

----------

## wcg

In your first post in this thread, you had this in dmesg:

```

wlan0: 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 denied association (code=43)

```

In this document: http://my.safaribooksonline.com/book/networking/wireless/0596100523/802dot11-framing-in-detail/wireless802dot112-chp-4-sect-3

In "Table 4-6. Status codes", we find this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 43 (802.11i)	Authentication and Key Management Protocol (AKMP) not valid
> 
> 

 

(There is another "Table 4-5. Reason Codes", but code 43 is a reserved

value there.)

What is odd about this are the lines a couple of lines before in your

dmesg that say you successfully authenticated, which might lead one

to believe that your station and the access point agree on what the

(encrypted) PSK is. Why would it then fail on another exchange of frames

involved with association?

Is there some place in wicd's config where you set arguments to

wpa_supplicant? You could set "-d" or "-dd" for debug output from

wpa_supplicant and "-f [pathname]" to get a log specifically from

wpa_supplicant. wpa_supplicant should be setting up the frames

between the station and access point before handing them off to

the hardware for transmission and decoding frames received by

the hardware driver (if I am understanding correctly how all of this

works).

So (a guess) is wpa_supplicant coding the frame wrong or is the

hardware driver (or the hardware itself) corrupting it? Maybe

wpa_supplicant debug output has information in more detail.

----------

## ShadowHawkBV

 *duby2291 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> --- Wireless
> ...

 

I'm not sure if that did the trick or if it was me restarting the wireless router to turn the WPA2 back on, but it's working.

 *wcg wrote:*   

> So (a guess) is wpa_supplicant coding the frame wrong or is the
> 
> hardware driver (or the hardware itself) corrupting it? Maybe
> 
> wpa_supplicant debug output has information in more detail.

 

I turned on the debug mode in wicd.  All the wicd.log has was a very long list alternating between eth0 ifconfig and wlan0 ifconfig.  No errors appeared.  I blew away the log to see if something else would appear, but now the log won't return.   I checked dmegs and got this possible error or is it normal? 

```

ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x60

ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00

ath: Regpair used: 0x60

ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorythim 'ath9k_rate_control'

Registered led device: ath9k-phy0

ieee80211 phy0: Atheros AR9285 Rev:2 mem=0xffffc90004700000, irq=17
```

/var/log/messages has this:

```

Dec 28 12:37:47 ShadowBook kernel: cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Dec 28 12:37:47 ShadowBook kernel: cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

Dec 28 12:37:47 ShadowBook kernel: cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

Dec 28 12:37:47 ShadowBook kernel: cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Dec 28 12:37:47 ShadowBook kernel: cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Dec 28 12:37:47 ShadowBook kernel: cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Dec 28 12:37:47 ShadowBook kernel: cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Dec 28 12:37:47 ShadowBook kernel: cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Dec 28 12:37:47 ShadowBook kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Dec 28 12:37:48 ShadowBook dhcpcd[3768]: dhcpcd not running

Dec 28 12:37:48 ShadowBook kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Dec 28 12:37:48 ShadowBook kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Dec 28 12:37:48 ShadowBook dhcpcd[3774]: dhcpcd not running

Dec 28 12:37:49 ShadowBook kernel: r8169 0000:05:00.0: eth0: link down

Dec 28 12:37:49 ShadowBook kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Dec 28 12:37:49 ShadowBook dhcpcd[3782]: dhcpcd not running

Dec 28 12:37:49 ShadowBook kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Dec 28 12:37:51 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46

Dec 28 12:37:51 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: send auth to 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

Dec 28 12:37:51 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: authenticated

Dec 28 12:37:51 ShadowBook kernel: ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported

Dec 28 12:37:51 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: associate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

Dec 28 12:37:51 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (capab=0x431 status=43 aid=0)

Dec 28 12:37:51 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 denied association (code=43)

Dec 28 12:37:51 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 by local choice (reason=3)

Dec 28 12:37:51 ShadowBook kernel: ath: phy0: TX while HW is in FULL_SLEEP mode

Dec 28 12:37:58 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46

Dec 28 12:37:58 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: send auth to 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

Dec 28 12:37:58 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: authenticated

Dec 28 12:37:58 ShadowBook kernel: ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported

Dec 28 12:37:58 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: associate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

Dec 28 12:37:58 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (capab=0x431 status=43 aid=0)

Dec 28 12:37:58 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 denied association (code=43)

Dec 28 12:37:58 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 by local choice (reason=3)

Dec 28 12:37:58 ShadowBook kernel: ath: phy0: TX while HW is in FULL_SLEEP mode

Dec 28 12:38:05 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46

Dec 28 12:38:05 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: send auth to 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

Dec 28 12:38:05 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: authenticated

Dec 28 12:38:05 ShadowBook kernel: ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported

Dec 28 12:38:05 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: associate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

Dec 28 12:38:05 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

Dec 28 12:38:05 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: associated

Dec 28 12:38:05 ShadowBook kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

Dec 28 12:38:07 ShadowBook dhcpcd[3817]: version 5.6.4 starting

Dec 28 12:38:07 ShadowBook dhcpcd[3817]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Dec 28 12:38:07 ShadowBook dhcpcd[3817]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

Dec 28 12:38:07 ShadowBook dhcpcd[3817]: wlan0: offered 192.168.1.104 from 192.168.1.99

Dec 28 12:38:07 ShadowBook dhcpcd[3817]: wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.1.104 from 192.168.1.99

Dec 28 12:38:07 ShadowBook dhcpcd[3817]: wlan0: checking for 192.168.1.104

Dec 28 12:38:11 ShadowBook dhcpcd[3817]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Dec 28 12:38:13 ShadowBook dhcpcd[3817]: wlan0: leased 192.168.1.104 for 3932100 seconds

Dec 28 12:38:13 ShadowBook dhcpcd[3817]: forked to background, child pid 3918

Dec 28 12:38:15 ShadowBook dhcpcd[3918]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

```

I worry that I'll run into the same issue that I did with Mint on my netbook.  I disconnect from the wireless router without disconnecting properly and I'll not be able to re-connect without restarting the router.

----------

## duby2291

There is one sure fire way to tell. Turn power save back on and see if the problem returns. If it doesnt return, then you probably want to keep power save on anyways.

----------

## wcg

So the authentication between your wifi client station and the router

succeeds, apparently every time, but association fails at first, and

wpa_supplicant keeps retrying and eventually it succeeds after some

apparently random number of retries. (At least that is what that last

log showed.)

From what I read, the encrypted PSK is used for both authentication

and association exchanges between station and access point, so if

authentication succeeds, the encryption of the PSK by wpa_supplicant

is recognized and acknowledged by the access point (wifi router here).

Could this be simple radio interference corrupting the association

frames from your station to the access point that fail? Try setting a

different wifi channel for both the router and clients?

(Although one would expect that sometimes authentication frames

would fail, too, if this were an interference artifact. Maybe authentication

frames are shorter than association frames and consequently succeed

more easily?)

----------

## ShadowHawkBV

 *duby2291 wrote:*   

> There is one sure fire way to tell. Turn power save back on and see if the problem returns. If it doesnt return, then you probably want to keep power save on anyways.

 

I've turned power save back on and it hasn't changed anything.. yet.

 *wcg wrote:*   

> Could this be simple radio interference corrupting the association
> 
> frames from your station to the access point that fail? Try setting a
> 
> different wifi channel for both the router and clients? 

 

It's possible, but doubtful.  The only other wireless devices I have in the house are cordless phones that run in either the 5.4 or 5.8GHz range (I can't remember off hand).  I've changed the router from automatic channel to a specific channel and I'll see if that changes anything.  Problem is the phones automatically choose their channel and there is no way to manually specify.  However, the connection problem doesn't appear to be associated with the phones being in use.  

A question about the log.  Is it normal for it to never show try 2 of 3 and 3 of 3? 

```
Dec 28 12:37:51 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46

Dec 28 12:37:51 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: send auth to 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

Dec 28 12:37:51 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: authenticated

Dec 28 12:37:51 ShadowBook kernel: ath9k 0000:03:00.0: wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported

Dec 28 12:37:51 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: associate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (try 1/3)

Dec 28 12:37:51 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 (capab=0x431 status=43 aid=0)

Dec 28 12:37:51 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 denied association (code=43)

Dec 28 12:37:51 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 by local choice (reason=3)

Dec 28 12:37:51 ShadowBook kernel: ath: phy0: TX while HW is in FULL_SLEEP mode

Dec 28 12:37:58 ShadowBook kernel: wlan0: authenticate with 00:22:b0:d4:ba:46 
```

----------

## wcg

 *Quote:*   

> A question about the log. Is it normal for it to never show try 2 of 3 and 3 of 3? 

 

Not having delved into the wpa_supplicant source code, I have no idea.

To the extent that association with the router is a multi-packet process, time outs

in the kernel driver could be letting a deadline in the router expire before

association is complete. But there is no evidence of that, we do not know

what the router's internal time limits are, etc, so that is just speculation on

a possible source of error. (Standards for these time limits might be in

an RFC, but you would need to be debugging/tracing the kernel driver

at a fairly low level to find out if the router is compliant with the RFC.)

Radio interference can come from more than simply other radio devices.

Various kinds of electromagnetically "noisy" hardware can generate it.

That is why a channel change sometimes improves things even in an

environment where there are no other devices explicitly using radio.

If the noisy device is generating radio static in a narrow band, moving

your wifi channel can enable your devices to miss it.

You might already have eliminated this by comparing with performance

with cabled devices through the same router, but you should check the

router's power plug, too. It could be loose. (An ancient statistic from

IBM was that 70% of all service calls for mis-behaving IT equipment

turned out to be bad cables or cable connections.)

That ath9k driver is in active development, though, from a brief

skim through the ath9k-devel mailing list. Its performance is likely

to get better rather than worse as the kernel evolves.

----------

## wcg

Actually, "association denied" is a kernel message, so one would not find

what determines the number of retries and under what conditions it

gives up and loops back to an earlier step in the process in wpa_supplicant's

code, necessarily.

One finds it in /usr/src/linux/net/mac80211/mlme.c. It is above specific

hardware device level, part of the mac80211 wireless framework shared

by multiple drivers.

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/developers/Documentation/mac80211

----------

## ShadowHawkBV

 *wcg wrote:*   

> Actually, "association denied" is a kernel message, so one would not find
> 
> what determines the number of retries and under what conditions it
> 
> gives up and loops back to an earlier step in the process in wpa_supplicant's
> ...

 

Well that being the case, when/if the problem crops up again, I will try and disable cfg80211 and mac80211 modules and see if it can connect using just the basic ath9k driver.  It also gives me another option to try for getting my Zenbook wireless working.  Thank you for the indepth information.

EDIT: Well if I remove mac80211 support, I can't build the ath9k drivers.  If I remove cfg80211, I can't build any wireless drivers.  That plan just got flushed.  Hmmm maybe I'll try building them into the kernel vice as modules.

EDIT2: Moving the mac80211 and cfg80211 into the kernel vice as modules appears to have fixed the problem for the Zenbook.  wcg have a virtual double on me.

----------

